# Peach tree advice



## HOGBEAR (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the best place to plant peach trees.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 5, 2009)

im just down from ya,bro.ive got mine to get mid morning to late afternoon sun. seem to be doing fine. ive seen most are full sun. most important factor is water!


----------



## Caz (Nov 6, 2009)

In the ground : )


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 6, 2009)

discounthunter said:


> im just down from ya,bro.ive got mine to get mid morning to late afternoon sun. seem to be doing fine. ive seen most are full sun. most important factor is water!


 thanks


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 6, 2009)

Caz said:


> In the ground : )



 not really what i was looking for


----------



## gumneck (Nov 9, 2009)

Full sun, do not plant where standing water exists 24 hrs after a hard rain. In other woods they dont like wet feet.


----------



## Jersey Bob (Nov 10, 2009)

*peach trees*

You also don't want to plant them in a depression, colder air settles and could cause problems.
At least 20 feet apart. Prune them to keep an open basket to allow sunlight into the tree to ripen fruit.
There is plenty of information on the web for care of peach trees. Most of it from state universities extension services.


----------



## HOGBEAR (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, Im trying to find this info for my mama who is thinking of planting some trees. Any advice is welcome.


----------

